# Hublot MDM real or fake?



## KevinAllan (Apr 19, 2015)

hublot MDM diver - Album on Imgur How does tis look to you guys/gals? I am planning on making a trade to a friend if it is real. pictures in that link..


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Looks real, you'd be a fool to let this one go


----------



## KevinAllan (Apr 19, 2015)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Looks real, you'd be a fool to let this one go


 I will be trading my Tag CL1114 and Movado Museum for it.. So I want to be as sure as I can..


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Does not look well kept. Luminous compound kaputt and kind of faded dial. Not sure I would do the trade, Got a quote for a complete overhaul ?


----------



## sam.lashof (Oct 20, 2014)

If you didn't go for this over a TAG and a Movado you are bananas.


----------



## HOROLOGIST007 (Apr 27, 2013)

Personaly, I would not trade a bunch of bananas for this, should dial not have MDM, GENEVE at '6' oclock

Can you find and post a genuine piece with same dial and hands as yours
I looked here:
https://www.google.com/search?q=HUB...2F;640;480&usg=__5ROzpQXbeZtRstrB18w0pdTWSj0=

Even your bezel, lumed pearl at 12 looks bad


----------



## sam.lashof (Oct 20, 2014)

The man has a point. It should also say "Swiss Made" or "Automatic Swiss Made" in little letters at 6. Dial not original and in this condition - Not worth the cost of a banana split.


----------



## JuanPablo046 (Jan 18, 2015)

Doesn't look real. I have a 1810.1 and it still has the vanilla scent on the rubber. Does that one has it?


----------



## HOROLOGIST007 (Apr 27, 2013)

JuanPablo046 said:


> Doesn't look real. I have a 1810.1 and it still has the vanilla scent on the rubber. Does that one has it?


yes it DEFINATELY does, then it must be genuine, thanks.


----------



## Micky (Jun 3, 2014)

My 15$ infantry-watches came with vanilla rubber straps.


----------

